# All lights dimming out



## tjohnson329 (Jul 30, 2007)

I am having a slight problem it seems that every now and then y car lights dim out and back in, then my traction control light stays on. All the lights will dim in and out but If i stop the car and restart it it will act just fine for a while. I was wondering what can be causing this problem? If it is at night even the headlights will start to dim with the dash lights but they never totally go out, and no fuses are ever blown. it seems as if I have a overload somewhere or maybe a loose ground screw. Any help will be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Adi (Jun 3, 2006)

Sounds very similar to a problem I had. For me, it was a faulty alternator.


----------



## tjohnson329 (Jul 30, 2007)

faulty altenator, sounds like it could be, i mean i checked the voltage and it seems to be getting the right voltage but i didnt check it under load when the car was dipping out at all. probaly is the problem thanks alot.


----------



## krakadil_gena (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey tjohnson329, did you solve the problem you had ? I have very simmilar issue ....

- Diming lights when I press acceleration, (this happes in neutral mode as well)
- half lit lights on traction and abs (WTF, overcharging ?!)

-if I run the car in neutral and bring the RPM to quite high, then after some time it all comes to normal .... 
I have been suggested that the - SMART CHARGE SYSTEM in the ECU is broken and ECU should be replaced ... which is quite expensive ..... 
but is it really the ECU problem ??

Can I just disconnect the smart charge system ? How ?

any thoughts ? ok links for more reading ?

thank you !
ya

545i with n62b44 engine


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

honestly sounds like the alternator's voltage regulator may be going out. it may not be putting out enough amperage either. you will want to check both voltage and amperage output. most automotive parts stores will do a test for you for free.


----------

